# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Primordia désormais disponible en VF

## Flappie

Si je vous dis "aventures post-apo", et que vous me répondez Fallout S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Wasteland 2 "Présent(e) !", vous êtes complètement dans le vrai et vous n'aimez pas prendre parti. Je viens ici vous parler de Primordia, ce point and click indé sorti à la fin 2012. Le jeu avait fait forte impression à Maria Kalash, qui lui avait attribué un honorable 7/10.
 Conseillé par les canards avisés du topic des point & click, j'ai joué à Primordia à l'été 2014. Captivé par l'histoire et les personnages, j'ai décidé de traduire les textes du jeu pour mes semblables avant même d'avoir atteint l'une des fins disponibles.



 Un an auparavant, j'avais réalisé la traduction amateur de Jolly Rover avec l'aide technique de feu Patch-FR.com, faute d'une autorisation de l'auteur du jeu. Le processus de traduction était alors très simple, puisque les textes étaient classés par chapitre. En outre, le jeu n'était pas très long. Bref, je pensais traduire Primordia en quatre mois, tout au plus.
 Cette fois, l'auteur du jeu -Mark Yohalem- a répondu à ma proposition de traduire gracieusement les textes. En bref : "oui, mais ça ne va pas être facile". Nous avons alors étudié ensemble quelques puzzles qui risquaient de poser problème, et avons conclu que rien n'était insurmontable. J'ai donc pu me lancer dans la traduction du fichier contenant les 8000 lignes de texte du jeu (dans le désordre, merci AGS) tout en échangeant fréquemment avec Mark.
 Au fil de nos discussions, nous avons abordé la notion du tutoiement -qui n'existe plus en anglais depuis belle lurette-, la francisation de certains noms, ou encore les nombreux clins d'oeil présents dans le jeu... et on a même fini par devenir potes !
 Après 6 mois passés à traduire les textes, je me suis heurté à des problèmes techniques dont nous ne soupçonnions pas l'existence. Un peu d'astuce, d'espièglerie, et ces problèmes furent finalement réglés. Ne me restait plus qu'à m'entourer de charitables testeurs-correcteurs pour m'aider à traquer les bugs et les fautes...

 Et voilà, le projet aboutit enfin après presque un an d'attente. J'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer que le patch officiel contenant la traduction française de Primordia est dès à présent disponible sur le site officiel du jeu (versions Steam*, GoG, et WEG).
 Bon jeu !

*Flappie*

 *Eh non, le patch n'est pas téléchargeable depuis Steam, car le distributeur du jeu n'a pas souhaité engager sa responsabilité dans la validation de la traduction.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ddzev

Fantastique, merci infiniment !
Je vais télécharger ça de ce pas  ::):

----------


## perverpepere

Un gros bisou de remerciement pour cette traduction

----------


## Jolaventur

Merde j'ai cru que le jeu original était offert.

Bon tant pis, merci pour la traduction quand même

----------


## Flad

Féloches pour ce taff Flappie !!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci beaucoup, du coup je vais acheter le jeu.  :;):

----------


## Super Cookies

Je ne connais pas le jeu mais je vais me pencher dessus. En tout cas, un grand bravo à toi!

----------


## Supergounou

Je le teste en ce moment, du très bon travail  :;):

----------


## laurentsim

Hello. C’est une excellente nouvelle. Comme j’adore les jeux de ce genre, je vais m’empresser de me diriger sur Steam. Merci pour la petite description, je vais adorer y jouer. Je ne manquerai pas de te faire un petit retour pour te dire ce que j’en pense. À très bientôt !

----------


## stadja

Je fais ressuscite ce thread juste pour te remercier Flappie !
Je viens de finir Primordia pour la première fois et j'ai trouvé la version française très bonne !
Merci  ::): 

Le jeu est très bien, certaines énigmes sont vraiment cool à résoudre.
J'ai trouvé que le scénario a un peu manqué de... souffle ? Je suis resté sur ma faim, j'avais envie de découvrir beaucoup plus l'univers... mais j'imagine que c'est parce que l'histoire raconté et l'univers proposé m'ont plût... donc cool jeu, vraiment !

----------

